# Weight of car



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

What is the weight of the Cruze 2LT.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> What is the weight of the Cruze 2LT.


I haven't driven one on a scale but GM lists the official curb weight of a 2012 LT sedan at 3,102 lbs. or 1407 kg. They don't give a breakdown of the weight difference between a 1LT and 2LT. Oddly, the LT is the only model that has a weight listed by GM, all the others are still saying TBD.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Canadian Cruze website lists the weights as:

3010 lb = Eco (manual)
3056 lb = LS
3147 lb = LT
3177 lb = LTZ

...here: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Options & Specifications Page


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

Sticker on my 2012 2LT says: 4122. I think the extra weight accounts for the great ride.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

RichBogrow said:


> Sticker on my 2012 2LT says: *4122*. I think the extra weight accounts for the great ride.


...I believe that's the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR), not the _empty_ (curb) vehicle weight:

*GVWR - Curb Weight = Passengers + Luggage*

*InsideLine* lists the GM-stated curb-weight as *3,164 lbs *and their measured curb-weight as *3,232 lbs *for 2011 Cruze LTZ (the heaviest model): http://www.insideline.com/ford/focu...et-cruze-ltz-vs-2012-ford-focus-titanium.html


P.S. -- here's the new link to that 2011 Cruze brochure: https://www.gm.ca/media/vehicles/current/chevrolet/cruze/Cruze_Brochure_Eng.pdf


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are as always approximate weights. It will be somewhere between 3100 and 3200 lbs. When purchased, my as sold weight for a 2011 LTZ (heaviest model) was 3167 lbs (listed on the title). But yeah that is pretty porky for a "compact" car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, here are *2012* Cruze weights from the *AutoblogGreen* website: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Specs

• 2012 LS Cruze = 3093 lbs.
• 2012 *Eco* Cruze = 3011 lbs.
• 2012 LTZ Cruze = 3155 lbs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here are 2012 Cruze weights from the *AutoblogGreen* website: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Specs


Those are incorrect specs. According to GM, the Eco weighs 224lbs less than the LTZ and ~140lbs less than the 1LT. I don't remember the exact numbers, but that site doesn't seem to be be correct. 

From the more accurate curb weight measurements I've seen, the Eco weighs under 3,000lbs

That is, of course, unless GM lied about the weight differences.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM claimed *3,009 *lbs for the 2011 model year Eco.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> GM claimed *3,009 *lbs for the 2011 model year Eco.


I suppose that is believable with the automatic transmission.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You could just check to see what it says on *your* cars title... I assume it was weighed before it was sold


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just did some more research; the Cruze Eco Automatic weighs 91 pounds more than the Cruze Eco MT. I imagine every MT equipped cruze will follow that pattern. This brings the 2012 Cruze Eco MT down to 2920lbs.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*• MotorTrend* _measured_ curb weight for *2011 LTZ *was 3,208 lbs, subtract ~200 lbs, and you get 3,008 lbs, close-enuf to GM's _manual_ *Eco* claim of 3,009 lbs:

2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ RS and 2012 Ford Focus Titanium Specs - Motor Trend

...from the 2011 GM Canada Eco Cruze _manual _announcement:

_"More than 42 changes were made on the Eco to reduce weight. It weighs in at 1,365 kg (*3,009 lbs*), compared to the 1,462 kg (*3,223 *lbs) of the Cruze LT Turbo." _[ *source document *]

• *Car & Driver *_measured_ curb weights for *2011 Eco *were:

...3,015 lbs: http://media.caranddriver.com/files/2011-chevrolet-volt-vs-chevrolet-cruze-eco.pdf

...3,018 lbs: http://media.caranddriver.com/files...d-driver2011-chevrolet-cruze-eco-manual-1.pdf


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My NY registration says 2964 for my 2011 ECO MT.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> My NY registration says 2964 for my 2011 ECO MT.


How much fuel was in the car at the time?

Is GM's specified weight a curb weight or a dry weight?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

curb weight = _full _gas tank and fluids.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> curb weight = _full _gas tank and fluids.


And? When I picked up my car, the low fuel light was on and the car had 2 miles on the odometer. The dealer went and filled it up for me as I as getting paperwork done.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I beleive that is the shipping weight - so not a full tank.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

curb.


----------



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

Shipping weight of my manual no options Eco was 2957lbs


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze / Cruze Eco lists curb weights for the '12.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze / Cruze Eco lists curb weights for the '12.


Thanks! GM didn't list weights (except Eco) last year ('11):

• 3093 lbs = LS, 1.8L (6M)
• 3082 lbs = LS, 1.8L (6A) ...11 lbs _less_ than 6M
• 3126 lbs = 1LT, 1.4LT (6A)
• 3143 lbs = 2LT, 1.4LT (6A)
• 3155 lbs = LTZ, 1.4LT (6A)
• 3011 lbs = *Eco,* 1.4LT (6M)
• 3102 lbs = *Eco*, 1.4LT (6A) ...91 lbs _more_ than 6M


...anyone else notice the torque @ rpm spec _differences_ between the *automatic *and the *manual **1.4LT *engines?:

Torque
(lb.-ft. / Nm @ rpm):
125 / 168 @ 3800 (est.)
148 / 200 @ 1850 (automatic)
148 / 200 @ 2500 (manual)


----------

